# TTOC EGM - 11th Jan @ 11.30am



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Venue & Attendees Â 
Â 
Venue: 
Cable & Wireless Â 
Learning & Development Centre Â Â 
320 Westwood Heath Road Â Â 
Coventry Â Â 
CV4 8GP Â Â 
United Kingdom Â 
Â 
Date: Â 
Sat Jan 11th

Time: 
Noon. Arrive by 11.30 am please.

The number of committee members will not be solved until the EGM. At that historic Â session we have to decide on format, structure, function, elected officials, etc. But if you were to ask me how many will turn up, I guess most people won't really be able to confirm attendance for definite until late Dec Â Â 
Â 
List of those people who have confirmed their interest in formally helping the TTOC is below. The committee will "probably" be formed from people that appear on the list now or up until the EGM. IMO it is unlikely that the committee will contain ALL those below. Â Â

Name - Attending - Room required Â 
Â 
Mark (NuTTs) Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Y Â Â Â Â YD 
Paul (PaulB) Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Y Â Â Â Â Y Â 
Paul (W7 PMC) Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Y Â Â Â Â N Â Â 
andy (DXN) Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Y Â Â Â Â N Â 
Louise (T7) Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Y Â Â Â Â Y Â 
Paul (scoTTy +1) Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Y Â Â Â Â YD Â 
BeasTTy Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Y Â Â Â Â YD Â 
Kevin (the legendary KevinST) Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Y Â Â Â Â N Â 
55JWB Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Y Â Â Â Â N Â 
Alex (Walnut) Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Y Â Â Â Â N Â 
John (Thorney) Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Y Â Â Â Â TBC Â 
M44RT_L Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Y Â Â Â Â TBC Â 
Shash (Emmy) Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Y Â Â Â Â TBC Â 
Carol (CarolsTT +1) Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Y Â Â Â Â N Â 
Sundeep (SundeepTT) Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Y Â Â Â Â N Â 
Daniela (A3DFU) Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Y Â Â Â Â N Â 
Jonah Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Y Â Â Â Â N Â 
Dave (The TT Shop) Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Y Â Â Â Â N Â 
Kell (+1) Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Y Â Â Â Â YD Â 
Paul (Major Audi Parts Guru) Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Y Â Â Â Â N 
Mark (Mark_J) Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Y Â Â Â Â N 
Ben (M12BJN) Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â TBC Â Â Â TBC 
Graeme (hutters) Â Â Â Â Y Â TBC 
Zozza&Clokey Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Y Â Â Â Â Â Â Â YD
PaulaTT Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Y Â Â Â Â Â Â TBC
NIIK_TT Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Y Â Â Â Â Â N
PaulSTT Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Y Â Â Â Â Â YD Â Â 
MalcolmG Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Y Â Â Â Â Â Â TBC Â Â Â Â Â 
ttsquiff Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 
Carlos Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 
boabt Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 
L3ETT Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 
Dave_S Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 
JampoTT Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 
Wak Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 
djp10tt Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 
Giles Â Â Â


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If anyone is still wanting to attend (and EVERYONE is welcome), please IM me and I'll add you to the list.

If anyone is wanting a room that isn't on the above list then..... I've spoken to Bob (BeasTTy) and he's compiling a list of everyone's room requirements. Once complete he will book it all in one go.

Could you IM BeasTTy with a definite requirement and whether you need a double or single room.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Room = Â£35 (single or double) includes lunch & dinner on Saturday and breakfast on Sunday

For those not staying over 
Lunch = Â£3 
Dinner= Â£3.50 (although I'd like to think we would all go out for the evening)


----------

